

Facebook drops "Clear Chat History" - AHarbs

Along with several other visual updates to their chatting box. They seemed to have dropped the clear chat history feature.
======
juanito
I guess they want to make sure that there is a permanent log of everything.
Yet another reason not to use Facebook.

~~~
bincat
With programs and ideas like these (
<http://www.buffalonews.com/city/article201702.ece> ) there is a permanent log
of everything. I'm tempted to think that companies are hoarding all possible
data to be mined so they'd look more appealing for revenue from the
government.

I think it's yet another reason not to use anything on the Internet without
some sort of alternative vpn network.

~~~
d2fn
facebook isn't free, you're the product

~~~
aohtsab
no matter how many times I read this, I'm always slightly caught off guard.
The image many people seem to engender of fb is one of a public service -- ie
they only "see" their friends on fb, not some abstract CEO.

With that reasoning, it makes sense that people pour so much blind faith into
the Web site as they do -- they simply do not see a corporate structure to
their giant online playground.

~~~
juanito
I expect Facebook to archive my profile and everything I've ever posted there
or publicly. I don't really expect them to archive my private chat and not
give me a way to delete it.

------
nter
[http://www.facebook.com/pages/Put-clear-chat-history-
back/14...](http://www.facebook.com/pages/Put-clear-chat-history-
back/148861775155334)

Technical directions on how to clear chat history in the new Facebook chat is
in the Discussions and Notes.

